# Looking to replace Epson 4880



## RGF (Sep 20, 2015)

I am looking to replace my Epson 4880 with a Canon 24" printer. I have been hearing rumors of a series of printers soon but wonder if anyone has heard this from a reliable source.

The IPF 6400 has a $300 rebate till the end of this month so I would like to act if the new printers is vaporware.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 20, 2015)

Member Kieth Cooper would be the only person I'd trust with possible information, he posts here occasionally but runs a very good website of his own, Northlight Images, in the UK. http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/ He does printer reviews and his site is a wealth of knowledge.

I am looking forwards to the replacement for the iPF6400 as I am pretty done with my Epson 4900 and 7900 continual issues.


----------



## RGF (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks


----------

